# ¿Cuando "te" "ti" "de" y "di" se pronuncian distinto?



## dani_360

Cual es la regla para saber cuando "te" y "ti" suenan como "che" y "chi"? 

a veces en una palabras lo pronuncian distinto

la palabra portuguesa "este" (este problema, este computador) se pronuncia como "chi"?


----------



## curlyboy20

Bem-vindo ao fórum 

No brasil "ti" sempre é pronunciado "_chi", _ao princípio, no meio ou ao final da palavra, sempre é_ "chi"._

"Te" somente se pronuncia _"chi" _ao final de uma palavra (Presente, Avante, diante) e também quando se trata do pronome complemento:_ Vou te dar mais dinheiro. _A palavra "teatro" é comumente pronunciada _"Chi-á-tru"._

_Este _se pronuncia *"ísh-chi", *mais ou menos.


----------



## vf2000

Dani, assim como o inglês, o português também tem essa dificuldade de pronúncia.

Curlyboy, a sua tentativa foi boa, mas lembre que a parte norte do Brasil ainda mantêm uma pronúncia mais parecida (e não igual) ao outro lado do atlântico e o Sul, por influência de uma imigração mais recente, do pós-guerra, e talvez de los hermanos hispanos, às vezes seguem a escrita.

Logo, logo chegará um representante para dizer que mais abaixo tem quem pronuncie /té-á-tro/.


----------



## curlyboy20

Tem razão. Esqueci que no nordeste eles ainda pronunciam aquelas sílabas ("di, ti") como em Portugal (ouseja com a língua tocando o paladar).


----------



## ham_let

No domino en español pero voy a intentar explicárselo.

Note que el "chi" sólo existe en ciertos acentos brasileñas, por ejemplo, los de Rio de Janeiro y Bahia.

OK, para empezar, la regla mas importante:
*Las letras D y T sólo se hacen africadas si tiene la vocal seguiente /i/*

Bueno, ahora sabe que "ti" y "di" SIEMPRE se pronuncia como CHI y DJI en las regiones afectuadas por la "africación" de vocales. Sin embargo, la lengua portuguesa tiene un sistema de abertura vocálica que cambia la pronuncia de vocales átonas.

Generalmente, en Brasil:
A átona --> sin cambio de pronuncia
*E átona --> "i" (p ej. estar --> istar)*
I átona --> sin cambio
O átona --> "u" (p ej. _o_ mod_o_ --> u módu)
U átona --> sin cambio

Así es claro que las sílabas "de" y "te" pueden ser africadas también, pero sólo los que sean átonas. Y es bien posible/común que una letra "e" átona se pronuncie como /e/ en vez de /i/. Por eso *es preciso aprender e memorizar* las pronuncias. No obstante, existe unas reglas que pueden ayudarle! (Rules I made up... )

REGLA 1
Cuando una palabra termina con "te" o "de" átona, SIEMPRE se pronuncia como chi y dji. Esto incluye las palabras DE y TE!!

P ej.
te --> chi
de --> dji
meningite --> meningichi
saúde --> saúdji

REGLA 2
Sílabas finales "tes" y "des" son siempre africadas.

P ej.
saudades --> saudadjis
Mc Donald's --> máki dónaudjis
erva mate --> erva máchi

REGLA 3
"Loan words" que terminen con las letras D o T tienen sílabas africadas.
Orkut --> orkuchi

REGLA 4
El prefijo "des" es SIEMPRE africada, pero recuerde que existe palabras con que la sílaba "des" no es un prefijo.

P ej.
desespero --> djizispêru
desigualdade --> djisiguaudádji
desfazer --> djisfazer
deslocamento --> djizlocamêntu
PERO
deserto --> dezértu

REGLA 5
Las siguientes combinaciones NUNCA se pronuncian africadas porque producen ditongos nasales:
-dem-, -tem-, -den+consonante, -ten+consonante

P ej.
ordem

Creo que estas 5 reglas pueden aplicarse a acerca de 75% de sílabas DE y TE... El resto Ud. debe aprender por si mismo jaja.






TAMBIÉN... vale decir que hay regiones como en Minas Gerais(?) donde existe los consonantes africados, pero no se pronuncian en unas situaciones específicas por causa de OTRAS fenómenas de pronuncia:

P ej.
idade --> idádji
idades --> idáds (la E final desaparece, significando que la letra D ya no puede ser africada)

mente --> mênti
mentes --> mênts


----------



## merquiades

Hola Ham Let... Muy buena explicación.. Siempre he querido saber el cuándo y el por qué los brasileños pronuncian la chi y la dyi..  Gracias a ti, lo tengo muy claro... Tampoco sabía que se tratara de un fenómeno muy localizado en Brasil, sólo en las comarcas de Río y Bahía... Es muy interesante este hilo, se aprende un montón.  ¿Creéis que la palatización tenga sus orígenes con los inmigrantes? ¿Italianos quizás? Gracias mil.


----------



## Miracatiba

Boa a explicação do Ham Let. E como paulista que sou, posso dizer que a regra 4 não pega muito em São Paulo. E MC, a gente fala méki.


----------



## curlyboy20

Acho que eu já ouvi um paulista falar "*Di*vagar" e "*di*mais" (devagar, demais)


----------



## Miracatiba

Claro que fala, até eu! hehehe. Mas quando uma palavra começa com DES, normalmente se fala DES. Lógico que deve ter gente que fala DIS, mas eu não encontro muito.


----------



## curlyboy20

Hmmm... numa canção da Pitty ("Memórias") ela fala _"eu vou *dis*pedaçar você...." _Mas ela é baiana, né?


----------



## Miracatiba

Sim senhor, boy!!!!!!!!! rsrs


----------



## ham_let

curlyboy20 said:


> Acho que eu já ouvi um paulista falar "*Di*vagar" e "*di*mais" (devagar, demais)



WHOOPS. Regra 6!!

Para mim:
divagar
dimais
dimasiádu
mas
adEmais



> Mas quando uma palavra começa com DES, normalmente se fala DES. Lógico que deve ter gente que fala DIS, mas eu não encontro muito.


 

Esqueci que eu não sou o maioria hueahuea. Claro que em geral, "des" é "des" mesmo.



merquiades said:


> Hola Ham Let... Muy buena explicación.. Siempre he querido saber el cuándo y el por qué los brasileños pronuncian la chi y la dyi..  Gracias a ti, lo tengo muy claro... Tampoco sabía que se tratara de un fenómeno muy localizado en Brasil, sólo en las comarcas de Río y Bahía... Es muy interesante este hilo, se aprende un montón.  ¿Creéis que la palatización tenga sus orígenes con los inmigrantes? ¿Italianos quizás? Gracias mil.



No tengo ni idea de los orígenes de la PALATIZACIÓN (gracias por enseñarme el término correcto jaja)

Vale decir que hay una fenómena similar en el acento québécois de francés, pero con un resultado un poco diferente. 

Antes de las letras I y U:
di/du --> dzi/dzu
ti/tu --> tsi/tsu

Oh.. La palatización no es tan localizado... Existe en muchas regiones de Brasil, pero NUNCA se escucha el "chi/dji" en Portugal ni en África ni en Asia.

Afinal se escucha en todas las películas, la música y  las novelas de Brasil... tal vez porque existe en los dos acentos que dominan el "mass media" (lo de RJ y el acento de la ciudad de São Paulo)

Acentos brasileños que no tienen la palatización...
-casi todos los acentos del norte
y también unos acentos del sur, como:
1. Mané (de Florianópolis-SC)
2. Curitibano (de Curitiba-PR)


----------



## dani_360

Muito Obrigado pelas suas respostas...

Entao e errado falar "dji" "tchi"???  porque no meu trabalho tem gente ligando de portugal, africa e brazil....


----------



## merquiades

Hola Dani.  Creo que lo que pronuncias depende de ti y de tus gustos.  Todos te entenderán si dices tyi o dyi o ti y di... Pero tendrás que acostumbrarte a los acentos de los demás...  Aprendí el portugués de Lisboa y no pude entender a los brasileños al principio.  Oí "América La China" y no lo asocié con "América Latina", igual con Jadyo (radio).  En Portugal en cambio se palataliza la s, y dicen shremsh (extremos).  Pero qué suerte tienes que puedas viajar tanto...... Ham Let, tienes razón cuando dices que la palatalización ocurre delante de la i... ocurre así en otras lenguas... Lo que comentas del Quebec es cierto también en la región de Normandía de Francia... Dicen tsu (tu)... Y en ruso cada consonante se palataliza delante de una i! No sé si lo decís vosotros en Canadá, pero en EEUU la palatalización existe en el noreste del país en inglés... Whacha doin? Dyeat yet? Culchure, Ajia, ishue... En castellano, la palatalización ocurrió en la edad media y cambiaron la ortografía... Lacte-Leche, Multo-mucho, masculo-masclo-macho, oculo-oclo-ojo, apiculo-apecla-abeja, hay muchos ejemplos si te interesan y ahora en España está ocurriendo con la ll... botella-botedya... Enfin, me estoy pasando con la palatalización... desejo-vos uma boa noite a tôdos.


----------



## Babiaorum

En español no existe _palatizar_, se dice PALATALIZAR.


----------



## roboir

Dani,

Solo puedo confirmar lo escrito encima por los demás participantes pero ojalá también pueda contextualizarlo a raíz de mi propia experiencia en el sur de Brasil.

Una cosa que se debe tener en cuenta (y ya me imagino que te has enterrado de esto) es que el portugués brasileño no es tan rígidamente vigiliado como el español (aun salvando las grandes variaciones regionales en este último) y por lo tanto casi no existe un portugués estandar (ni una pronuncia) que sea prestigiado en el país. Si acaso podemos llegar a decir que hay un portugués culto su uso, al menos entre la elite cultural brasileña y en la medida en que ésta siquiera sea significativo como parte de la población, se ciñe a círculos académicos y/o literarios. Aun así, dicho portugués culto (junto con sus patrones de pronuncia) no se puede atribuir a o identificar con alguna región concreta y donde existe, tiende a ser simplemente un fiel reflejo del portugués lisboeta y culto de Camões y Queiroz (eso sí en la gramática, sintaxis, lo fraseado etc.,  la pronuncia aun llega a ser 'abrasilada', por decirlo así.)

A cierta medida, la sociedad brasileña es muy pragmática y poco encomiosa de las formas y ceremonias (léase alguna dicotomía en el contraste entre mentalidades estadounidense vs británico, por ejemplo). Siendo ese el caso, tal vez uno puede decir que un anunciador en alguna transmisora de radio mexicano, colombiano o argentino que tenga sede en la capital prefiere por conceptos profesionales camuflar su acento regional y aproximarlo a aquél que él mismo considera ser 'más culto'. 

Por contraste, no percibo este fenómeno en Brasil donde, aun si yo fuere este tal periodista de una región más periférica, y tras haberme mudado para una emisora en Río de Janeiro o especialmente São Paulo (el eje del país), empezase a afectar mi pronuncia seguro que me convertiría en el hazmerreír de mi región, tipo arribista. 

Eso no quiere decir que nunca acontezca este tipo de comportamiento.
Por ejemplo, Río de Janeiro fue la capital política y todavía cultural hasta los años 60 con lo cual era típico que hubiese cantores (como Elis Regina, originaria de Porto Alegre) que apenas llegaron ahí y de repente comenzaron a susurrar aquel sonido “sh” y aspirar la erre como la jota fuerte de España, proprio de los cariocas. De algún modo este fenómeno aún se ve hoy en día sobre todo en el ámbito de telenovela (un actor de Minas Gerais que se traslada para Río adquiere la pronuncia carioca, por ejemplo) de tal modo que al mirar la televisión uno acaba teniendo la impresión de que la mayoría de la gente en el país habla así (cuando de hecho es una minoría, ni rozando el 15%).

A todo esto, déjame exponer un poco sobre el fenómeno tchí/djí en el sur de Brasil (abarcando el territorio desde Curitiba y sus limites norteñas con São Paulo, hasta Rio Grande do Sul y sus fronteras con Uruguay y Argentina).

Voy a hablar acerca del llamado 'dialecto sulista (sureño)' en la medida en que tal cosa exista. Para mí, más que dialecto es un conjunto de hablas que por lo general se distinguem por el uso de 'tu' en vez de 'você'*, además de mantener la -r- (la misma vibrante simple alveolar del español) intervocálica y al final de palabras.

Lo más frecuente que yo he encontrado hasta la fecha viene siendo que la 'di' y 'ti' se palatalizan siempre pero la 'de' y 'te', ya sean átonos o tónicos, nunca.
Entonces: "Vamos à cida*de* para re*ti*rar *di*nheiro para *de*pois poder comprar lei*te* e algumas roupas com* de*sconto.." 
quedaría un poco así...

"Vamos à cidade para re*tchi*rar *dji*nheiro para *de*pois poder comprar lei*te* e algumas roupas com *de*sconto..

Repito, esto es una apróximación de la habla sureña más neutra, despojada de ciertas influencias, acentos y dialectos peculiares** que abundan a lo largo de este territorio. Por lo tanto, si tuviese que recomendarte algún patrón (respecto a "tchi", "dji" etc.) sería ésa.

Esta pronuncia te ofrece el beneficio de saber distinguir entre 'de vs di' en lo escrito (y evitar lo que se ha convertido en un pesadillo para profesores de ortografía portuguesa en todo el país) a la vez que sigue siendo reconociblemente 'brasileiro' y sin los aspectos más castizos de las hablas del sur. Solo por hablar de esta manera, al comunicarte con personas de São Paulo o Río, nadie te va a tachar de ser gaúcho o de Florianópolis, por ejemplo.

El acento sureño más llamativo, llegando a ser un dialecto de toda regla, es el gauchés del tercio más meridional de Rio Grande do Sul (¿pura coincidencia que limita con Argentina y Uruguay?) que no palataliza_ ti-/di_. Desde luego que la proximidad con estos dos países (y la herencia de una frontera que fluctuaba entre los imperios españoles y portugueses) tiene algo que ver con esto. Pero también es posible que simplemente un portugués más antiguo se encontraba isolado del desarrollo del idioma en el resto del Brasil y consiguió evitar hasta las transformaciones que ocurrirían después en el portugués europeo (por ejemplo a finales del siglo XVIII).


Por cierto, no creo (como sugiere Merquiades) que el fenómeno _djí/tchí_ se deba a una cierta influencia italiana, ya que en el norte de Rio Grande do Sul y el sur de Santa Catarina la ausencia de esta palatalización es muy representativo de los italianos que predominam.


* = eso sí, la mayoria de las personas mal conjugan (por desgracia, en mi opinión) simplemente plasmando el pronome 'tu' frente a la forma propria de 'você' (p.ej.: tu cantas canta, tu vais va, tu fizeste fez) A mí, yo le tengo por ignorante, perezoso y danino para la escolarización alumnos de edad menor, pero admito que es lo más usado en lo cotidiano.
           De hecho, yo reciba emails de amigos del sur ( los que siempre me tutean a la hora de hablar) y a menudo el email lo escriben con 'você' + tercera persona singular -supongo que será por miedo de aparentarse estúpidos ya que no saben escribir la conjugación para 'tu'. Es algo gracioso, casi me induce a responder "¿Para qué demonios ustedes me están tratando con formalidad?"

** = estas otras influencias suelen ser los idiomas de los descendientes de immigrantes italianos e alemanes, quienes forman casi la mitad de la población de los dos estados más meridionales. Tanto los idiomas (véneto y lombardo - ojo - los mismos que poblaron Chilipo, cerca de Puebla en México) como los dialectos (las generaciones más recientes tienden mezclar su lengua con el portugués formando así lenguas criollas) influyen en la pronuncia.


----------



## César Lasso

Me ha gustado aprender contigo, Roboir. Toda una lección.

Yo he detectado también esa palatalización en las lenguas mandingas del África occidental. Por ejemplo, hay una lengua franca entre varios países de la zona; un español la llamaría "yula" (o un lusófono, "djula"). Su nombre escrito es "diula". Y el nombre femenino procedente del árabe, Khadija, en esos países se escribe Kadidia.

Así que la palatalización brasileña bien podría tratarse de una aportación africana.

Al fin y al cabo, Brasil se enorgullece de los elementos africanos en su cultura; y si no, véase esa monumental obra que tan amablemente disponibiliza el Ministério da Cultura brasileño para descarga gratuita en excelente pdf. Basta introducir en un buscador "História geral da África UNESCO" para conseguir casi 10.000 páginas repartidas en ocho tomos!!!


----------



## dani_360

Es cierto yo tambien sugeriria que la palatalizacion es de origen africano.


----------



## Istriano

Sim, em São Tomé falam com a palatização. E essa ilha serviu como um ponto importante entre Angola  (origem dos escravos) e o Brasil (o seu destino).
Uns caboverdianos também a usam (quando falam o crioulo).


----------



## César Lasso

¡Qué bueno! Vamos profundizando en la tesis africana.

Cuando yo mencionaba "África occidental", me refería a la región comprendida entre las Guineas (Bissau y Conakry) y su prolongación al interior, hasta Burkina Faso incluida. Son regiones cuyas lenguas, en general, se incluyen en la familia mandinga.

Creo que Cabo Verde era un archipiélago despoblado antes de la llegada de los portugueses y los africanos traídos a las islas procederían mayoritariamente de esas regiones.

Al prohibir el Congreso de Viena (1815) el tráfico de esclavos al norte del ecuador, los portugueses compensaron ampliamente las pérdidas desarrollando el tráfico a partir de Angola, Mozambique y Santo Tomé, como punto de distribución. Yo no sabía que en Santo Tomé también se palataliza. Creo que las islas también estaban deshabitadas hasta la llegada de los portugueses, y su población africana resultaría del mestizaje entre las diversas etnias y tribus traídas desde Angola. Aunque yo no conozco los dialectos africanos, ya he notado que los angoleños no articulan la [d] exactamente como los portugueses.

_Disculpad que haya metido un poco de historia. Creo que la historia ayuda a entender la evolución de la lengua. Y disculpad también la asepsia con que me refería a la esclavitud (intentaba situarme en la óptica de aquella época)._


----------



## Carfer

César Lasso said:


> Yo no sabía que en Santo Tomé también se palataliza. Creo que las islas también estaban deshabitadas hasta la llegada de los portugueses, y su población africana resultaría del mestizaje entre las diversas etnias y tribus traídas desde Angola.


 
São Tomé foi povoado com escravos (e, mais tarde, quando a escravatura começou a ser vista como uma actividade pouco simpática, com '_contratados_', uma figura em relação à qual é preciso uma boa dose de formalismo jurídico e uma lente de grande aumento para a distinguir da escravatura) vindos das áreas próximas do continente, designadamente Angola, mas também de Cabo Verde (lembrem-se da '_Saudade_' de Cesária Évora) e de Moçambique. As influências palatalizantes podem, por isso, ser várias.

Mesmo depois do Congresso de Viena, os portugueses continuaram alegremente o tráfego (e os brasileiros também, já agora), apesar de a escravatura ter sido abolida no território europeu de Portugal no século XVIII. Foi necessária muita pressão britânica (e muitas canhoneiras também) para que os portugueses abandonassem, nesse domínio, o velho vício, que perdura, de o respeito pela lei ser uma questão de faz-de-conta. Aliás, se bem se recordam, essa atitude de faz-de-conta em relação à escravatura é uma das explicações que dão para a célebre expressão _'para inglês ver'_ (e assim voltámos ao domínio linguístico depois de uma volta pela História).


----------



## César Lasso

Sim. Estes factos encontram-se, por exemplo, en «1808» de Laurentino Gomes, «Império à deriva» de Patrick Wilcken, e no bem documentado romance «Equador» de Miguel Sousa Tavares.


----------



## Carfer

Ou, para os nossos amigos mais dados à literatura inglesa, no _'O Vice-Rei de Ajudá_' ('_The Viceroy of Ouidah')_ do Bruce Chatwin_,_ cujo personagem principal foi decalcado do negreiro brasileiro e governador do enclave português de S.João Batista de Ajudá, Francisco Félix de Sousa.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*
Segundo o meu professor esta é a regra geral para pronunciar "de-te",  "di-ti" no português padrão do Brasil

- De - Te = soa "Dyi" só no final da palavra,  no começo e no meio a pronuncia é igual ao espanhol

Cidade, Metade,   Unidade, Noite, Leite,   Quente

Depois, Dente, Teto, Tempo, Bandeira, Manteiga.

**- Mas tem algumas exepções

Demais, Devagar, Teatro, Tesoura, Vídeo, Anteontem, penteado*
* 
- Di - Ti soa "tchi" em qualquer posição da  palavra

Dívida, Atingir, Adiar, Titulo, Tijolo, Partir


*


----------



## Istriano

Não tem uma regra,
você vai ouvir


tanto  _dêpôis_, como _djipôis_, tanto _têsoura _como _tchisoura_
tanto _djirrepente _como _dêrrepente _(grafia correta:* de repente*).


Com _des-_ também as duas ...

Futchibol (geral) ou _futêbol _(mais usado no Sul e em S. Paulo).


_-tes, -des_ na pronuncia normal (''allegro style'') perdem a vogal e se a palatalização desaparece:
den*tes* [ts]
pare*des *[ds]

Só na pronuncia mais pausada/lenta/enfática eles têm a pronúncia completa (''stressed form'').

Então, na fala você vai ouvir:

noi*te */noitch/
noi*tes */noitss/


----------



## anaczz

Ignacio_arg said:


> *
> Segundo o meu professor esta é a regra geral para pronunciar "de-te",  "di-ti" no português padrão do Brasil
> 
> **
> - Di - Ti soa "tchi" em qualquer posição da  palavra
> 
> Dívida, Atingir, Adiar, Titulo, Tijolo, Partir
> 
> *


Não concordo... Além das variações regionais e familiares todas, como lembrou o Istriano, Di nunca soa como "Tchi", mas sim como  "Dji"

djívida, adjiar


----------



## Ignacio_arg

anaczz said:


> Não concordo... Além das variações regionais e familiares todas, como lembrou o Istriano, Di nunca soa como "Tchi", mas sim como  "Dji"
> 
> djívida, adjiar


*É, agora que vejo o meu caderno era assim

TE - TI = "tchi"

DE - DI = "dji"*


----------

